# Garlic for Goats--how you use it



## Buck Naked Boers

Hi Friends!
We try to keep our herd healthy. I'm always trying to learn natural and cost effective ways to help them stay healthy. We've had a much colder than normal winter so far. I have been using garlic with my herd. And I'm finding really great stuff happening because of it! I have one goat who had lungworm. But then was testing negative and yet he kept coughing. It was driving me crazy! Lol. I started breaking up a whole large head of garlic and breaking apart all the individual cloves. Not taking skins off. (They love the crunchy skins) I put them in a plastic container and take them to the barn in the morning. They know when they need it. Sometimes one or more of them with stick their noses in the air. Other times they gobble them up. Depends on each goat and their preference each day. 

The goat with the cough.....his cough seems like it's gone!!
He has been gobbling them up most mornings. He has a bit of a low immune system as well. This seems to be giving him the boost he needs. 

I wanted to share this with you. Also in another goat that had worm issues her numbers have gone down. So I am going to compare when I do fecals for the whole herd next time I plan to compare with my prior fecal test (prior to starting the garlic with my herd). I'm anxious to see what it will show. 

Please share your experiences. How do you use garlic? How much do you give? Do you give it daily? What are the benefits you have seen?? Anxious to hear your experiences with using garlic with your goats!

Tami


----------



## billiejw89

Following. This is very interesting. I read about it in the other thread. I was thinking NO way will my goats eat garlic. They won't like it. SO
I broke up a head and took some out there and ALL of them ate a clove! I was amazed. I'm going to buy more garlic when I go shopping and offer it to them. I can't wait to see the results it has on my herd.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh I'm glad you tried it! They will want more than a clove once they start eating it. Lol. Beware! It's really immune boosting and I've found helps with health issues. As does vit E. that's another great addition!


----------



## happybleats

We feed fresh raw garlic daily..ive noticed the goats seem hardier...energetic and i do feel it helps with worm load...as Tami said..rhey know when they need it..some eat it like crazy then next time they may only sniff them.


----------



## billiejw89

So where would be the best place to buy garlic in bulk? Any special kind or is it all the same? I'm planning on planting some this year as well.


----------



## odieclark

Following:type:


----------



## happybleats

I buy bulk from costco roght now until we get ours growing. One thing i read was to buy woth roots attached...and local. Organic or home grown is best of course.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I buy it from Costco as well! Great price and you get numerous heads! I am buying two bags at a time now. lol. We use it as well with our humans at home.=) 

I believe it also may help systemically with mites......I am seeing if that is the case. But I have one goat who eats alot of garlic. He used to get mites badly during the winter and I would have to treat him with Nustock. But I think he is much much different this year! I need to go check his feet and legs today. But I haven't seen the problems he normally has. And we have had a much much colder winter this year so I would think it would be worse.

I would also think it would help with lice....any pests pretty much. Because it is very strong and antiviral, antibiotic, anti alot of stuff. lol.


----------



## Jessica84

Do you just break them up and put out in a pan or something? I took a small piece out with me and offered to the more friendly ones but they laughed at me :/ I was thinking maybe if I put them in their protein tubs they might eat it that way


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I just bring them out before I feed in a tupperwear container and they all try to fight for them! lol. Once they start eating them and figure out what they are.....most of them just think they are great! But they will only eat if needed. They know when they need them.

Don't take wrappers off them. They don't care for the smell of garlic really. They love the crunch of the wrappers/skin.

Yes I just break up a whole head or more, sometimes a head and half of garlic.

You could try putting them in their grain, sure! What works for my farm might not work at yours and vice versa. I'd try what works best for your farm.

It has been proven in a study to work for strongyles.....look at this(study is with sheep but should be same for goats):
Effects of A. Sativum(garlic)on theTrichostrongylesThis species showed rapid response to treatment withA. Sativum(garlic). The percent reduction in EPG counts generally increased with increasing concentration of A. Sativum(garlic)

Here is the full study:
http://jarvm.com/articles/Vol8Iss3/Vol8 Iss3Gadzirayi.pdf

I am sure there are other studies out there.....but nobody really makes money off people using garlic for their goats.....so why would they spend the money studying it right? lol. So maybe this is the only study!

Tami

.


----------



## happybleats

I also buy two bags at a time. I break bulbs and put the cloves and put in their feeders..tia who need it eat it. I do believe they help with mites and lice and worms by boosting the goats immune system


----------



## Jessica84

I don't feed grain so that won't work. I'll put some on their protein tubs and also in a tub in their house and see what happens. I have a feeling this year is going to be bad with worms and other crap since we have been in a drought and have already had 9" of rain and we have a storm coming in tomorrow that will be between 15-30 inches.....I figure maybe 5 with the way the weather people predict lol but still that's a lot of rain for us!


----------



## luvmyherd

I give garlic daily. As most have stated; sometimes they act like it is the greatest treat in the world and sometimes turn up their noses. If they have any signs of illness; especially mastitis, I give them as much as they will eat. During milking I always put some in their grain.


----------



## odieclark

*Garlic aroma*



happybleats said:


> I also buy two bags at a time. I break bulbs and put the cloves and put in their feeders..tia who need it eat it. I do believe they help with mites and lice and worms by boosting the goats immune system


I heard a. Speaker (recorded) say his mother tied a garlic around all of the kids necks before leaving for school during winter, to keep them healthy and germs away! Well, LEO (Buscallia) said, he wasn't sure of the garlics medicinal purposes, but the smell likely kept all the kids away, so he and his siblings just weren't very exposed to all those sick kids!

You had to hear it, but it was pretty funny the way he put it!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

lol that's funny about the garlic around the neck. But prob true keeping bugs away. Lol

Jessica always remember if they aren't eating the garlic from your bins try taking some out when you have time and walk around with a plastic container of it that they can get their mouths into. It's always amazing to me that when a human is holding the container they have to see what your offering because it must be something yummy!! Lol. 

Also if they are fighting over seeing what's in the container and one starts eating it then they think hey I want some! Lol. And they will eat it and fight over the bowl of garlic. Lol. 

Couple suggestions if they don't eat the garlic in the feed bin. 

I don't normally feed grain either....

Luvmyherd, it's good to hear garlic wks great with yr herd too! And helps with mastitis!! Good to know!!


----------



## odieclark

*Mites and garlic*



Buck Naked Boers said:


> I buy it from Costco as well! Great price and you get numerous heads! I am buying two bags at a time now. lol. We use it as well with our humans at home.=)
> 
> I believe it also may help systemically with mites......I am seeing if that is the case. But I have one goat who eats alot of garlic. He used to get mites badly during the winter and I would have to treat him with Nustock. But I think he is much much different this year! I need to go check his feet and legs today. But I haven't seen the problems he normally has. And we have had a much much colder winter this year so I would think it would be worse.
> 
> I would also think it would help with lice....any pests pretty much. Because it is very strong and antiviral, antibiotic, anti alot of stuff. lol.


Fascinating, thanks for sharing more info!

Our new vet, had told us that winter is challenging to get rid of mites! So, am guessing you might be onto something! :ram:


----------



## odieclark

*Sheep eat garlic*



Buck Naked Boers said:


> I just bring them out before I feed in a tupperwear container and they all try to fight for them! lol. Once they start eating them and figure out what they are.....most of them just think they are great! But they will only eat if needed. They know when they need them.
> 
> Don't take wrappers off them. They don't care for the smell of garlic really. They love the crunch of the wrappers/skin.
> 
> Yes I just break up a whole head or more, sometimes a head and half of garlic.
> 
> You could try putting them in their grain, sure! What works for my farm might not work at yours and vice versa. I'd try what works best for your farm.
> 
> It has been proven in a study to work for strongyles.....look at this(study is with sheep but should be same for goats):
> Effects of A. Sativum(garlic)on theTrichostrongylesThis species showed rapid response to treatment withA. Sativum(garlic). The percent reduction in EPG counts generally increased with increasing concentration of A. Sativum(garlic)
> 
> Here is the full study:
> http://jarvm.com/articles/Vol8Iss3/Vol8 Iss3Gadzirayi.pdf
> 
> I am sure there are other studies out there.....but nobody really makes money off people using garlic for their goats.....so why would they spend the money studying it right? lol. So maybe this is the only study!
> 
> Tami
> 
> .


Interesting study on sheep! Not familiar with the breed, but understand the problem!

I am wondering, how a llama would like Garlic?!?onder:

Llamas and alpacas are affected by this, and it can become deadly for them quickly, as if one makes it to the spinal chord I believe (just one) can kill them!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Odie:
I hope I'm onto something. I figure I will do my own study! Lol
Mites are always worse in winter so it's a great time for a study!!

Yes it was interesting study above. I don't have llama but you could try it I would think!

Let us know what happens with yr herd too! We can all do studies and report back here! Lol

Tami


----------



## Jessica84

Oh my gosh buck naked boers you are so right! Once I was giving corn husks and no one wanted it but they all got in a fight to see what it was, didn't take long for them to start eating it lol. I think tomorrow will be a good day to try this though because they will all be stuck inside with the rain so maybe being bored will help them get brace enough to try it.


----------



## ksalvagno

odieclark said:


> Interesting study on sheep! Not familiar with the breed, but understand the problem!
> 
> I am wondering, how a llama would like Garlic?!?onder:
> 
> Llamas and alpacas are affected by this, and it can become deadly for them quickly, as if one makes it to the spinal chord I believe (just one) can kill them!


That is Meningeal Worm. Not strongyles.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Hi Karen!
It states strongyles in the study. And while that may be one of the worms they include in the study, it also mentions trichostrongyles which I've had on my farm. They have tested and it was barber pole at least some of the tstrongyle we had. So I'm pretty sure this would include barber poles as well. 

Here is one quote:
"It was observed that A. Sativum (garlic)had the ability to reduce the FCEs of the two most prominent parasites, the Stronglyes and Trychostrongylus species. "


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica you'll have to tell us how it all went with your herd! Bet they love garlic once they start eating it. Lol
Sounds like a perfect day to try it out!

We are having a big storm here today too! Snow freezing rain and then rain with snow again later this wk! Oregon is having a lot more snow than we usually get! Not a normal winter for us at all! The goats aren't sure about the white stuff! Lol

Sure will help with the bugs tho I bet this yr!


----------



## billiejw89

OK, so I went out today with a bulb of garlic for the girls. I thought I'd hand feed them and it would be a nice bonding time. WARNING do not do this! lol They were all jumping up on me as soon as they knew what I had and I almost lost a finger in there (had gloves on). They were crazy! I had to quickly toss my handful into a feed pan and let them go at it. ALL GONE in less than 20 sec.


----------



## happybleats

Mine loves Garlic..Mocha even called her kids to come get some


----------



## billiejw89

happybleats said:


> Mine loves Garlic..Mocha even called her kids to come get some


aww that is adorable


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I forgot!! My pan of garlic is gone!! Well it was t a pan it was hanging so it didn't get spilled or anything so someone liked them just not my pets or maybe they were disappointed it wasn't leaves like I usually give them lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Cathy that's so cool!!! You have the cutest goats!!! Love lamancha!

So Billie is this the first time they had garlic? That's hilarious! It's great they loved it!

Jessica beware now they know what it is! Lol. 

They love garlic on my farm! But some days don't eat it like other days.


----------



## MoonShadow

Cathy that is so super adorable!!!


----------



## billiejw89

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Cathy that's so cool!!! You have the cutest goats!!! Love lamancha!
> 
> So Billie is this the first time they had garlic? That's hilarious! It's great they loved it!
> 
> Jessica beware now they know what it is! Lol.
> 
> They love garlic on my farm! But some days don't eat it like other days.


I think we are going on the 3rd or 4th day now if I remember correctly. Today they just went absolutely crazy for it.:lol: The boys don't seem to be as interested. I will keep offering it though.


----------



## quarteracreranch

Ok, I'm headed to the market first thing tomorrow to buy garlic bulbs!! I'm excited to help a troubled young buck with low immune system and mites. I'm going to try giving to every goat. I will go in with a container and they will attack me for sure. I'm so happy I read this. Thank you!!


----------



## AdamP

I know garlic is supposed to have medicinal benefits for people, but would be wary of giving it to my goats without more information. Our vet told us to avoid anything from the onion family because it causes hemolytic anemia in goats. What am I missing? Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## billiejw89

When you google "garlic for goats" you see result after result of benefits of feeding garlic to goats. I've yet to find one that says garlic is harmful to goats. Fiasco farm has it listed under Edibles in the Edibles and Poisonous Plants list.

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## odieclark

*Garlic for goats*



quarteracreranch said:


> Ok, I'm headed to the market first thing tomorrow to buy garlic bulbs!! I'm excited to help a troubled young buck with low immune system and mites. I'm going to try giving to every goat. I will go in with a container and they will attack me for sure. I'm so happy I read this. Thank you!!


Awesome!

Let us know how your goats like it!

Especially how your buck does with it and his issues!

Good luck!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

So, not one member of my herd will eat it willingly. I put it in grain, they eat around it. I watched one doe who got one in her mouth, and as soon as she chewed it she spit it out.


----------



## NyGoatMom

AdamP said:


> I know garlic is supposed to have medicinal benefits for people, but would be wary of giving it to my goats without more information. Our vet told us to avoid anything from the onion family because it causes hemolytic anemia in goats. What am I missing? Has anyone else heard of this?


That's a good question. Off to research....


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Like anything we give our goats it should be given and they need to be watched. Watch eyelids. But Cathy has been giving it for quite a while and no issues. I haven't had any issues either. 

Keep in mind most vets are NOT into any natural treatments for goats. Shucks most vets barely know HOW to treat goats much less anything more than that!

It's the same for people. How many conventional drs (MD's) do you know who say'try taking garlic for that'. Or even suggest anything healthy? Usually it's ....'here is a pill'. Not that pills aren't good too but you have to consider who your talking to. 

So while yes there could be issues with natural stuff too.... garlic IS good. Just watch yr goats. That is advice you should consider and take to heart no matter what med your giving...natural or pill or drench. Etc....

Tami


----------



## Jessica84

And for the most part animals are pretty smart! We have a bunch of milk weed here (very poisonous) and nothing touches them, they will eat around them. It was the same thing when the goats got in on the neighbors, they ate all their plants except for their one bush that I can't spell which would have killed them. I think really the only thing they are not smart about is grain but that's because they are like kids and don't know how to not over do a good thing lol
It's the same thing with knowing what they need. It's amazing to watch what my goats will pick and choose if I give them different hays, salt, minerals or even stopping their hay to go eat grass.....which doesn't happen often but when it does I figure there's something in the grass they need at the time. 
Now I did force the garlic on a sick goat, but she really didn't feel well and was t eating all that much to start with and I was at the point she needed to get better or be put down. Which FYI she went from being down to now up and down but still a little off and weak but I was having to lift her many times a day for 2 weeks to get her on her feet so she really has turned around!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Well said Jessica! Completely agree!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm...I have seen some statements that it's good but none from a trusted source. Anyone have any links? I did see some statements about it causing anemia.


----------



## NyGoatMom

You both make some good points!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I just LOVE the results with feeding garlic. 

I haven't had any scouring or parasites since I started six months ago. Deep pink to red inner lower eyelids. Outstanding general health. 

I try to give it daily, but sometimes skip. I just put it in with their daily supplements consisting of loose minerals, random mineral supplements, random other supplements, and herbs. They sometimes don't eat it very fast, but it's always gone by the end of the day. I give my herd of 7 two cloves or so per day.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Nygoatmom: I did give link for a study with sheep. Which would prob be about the same as goats. It wks for our herd. 

However if your leary of using garlic in your herd don't use it. It's ok. You don't have to do what we do. It wks well for us tho. 

We are just saying it wks for our herds and people before us who have used it who recommended it. You can always keep a eye on famacha scores. Everything in moderation is always a good idea as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Suzanne. You give them two cloves or two heads broken up? I'm feeding way more than two cloves so maybe I'm feeding too much.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oops, typo  
Two heads. I was doing 3-4 heads/day right when I started, but I had ten goats then and tons of health problems.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok so for 70 goats how many would you put out? I went to the store today and got a whole bundle of them, I wasn't sure how many I should get but also didn't want my whole cart being garlic 
I'm really excited to see how this does!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok Suzanne I was thinking maybe a typo but wasn't sure so thought I'd ask. Wow that's a lot of garlic! But it's great to know how it helped yr herd!!

Jessica I'm gonna let someone else answer that question. I only have 6 goats right now! =). Wouldn't know what to suggest! I give at least one head of garlic for my 6 goats....skip sometimes.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bucknakedboers...I believe you! I am just wondering if there are any factual studies out there...I imagine too much of even a good thing would be not good but I bet it helps in moderation. Problem is....how much is effective?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Stephanie, I did post a study above I believe toward beginning of this thread. You can also google as well. I'm sure there are others. I found another study that's positive: will post the link below to this study. I don't need studies tho if it's wking for other people. For me that's all the proof I need. And always a little caution thrown in too when I'm using something new to my herd. 

This was the conclusion in this study, I will post link below. 
In conclusion, feeding pre-partum goats with raw garlic increased serum glucose concentration compared to the un-supplemented control group, in this trial. The results of this study showed that garlic is a promising additive to influence positively the energy status of pre-partum goats. Increased serum glucose concentration could support the hypothesis that garlic supplementation can improve efficacy of feeding which in turn may improve production performance of the pregnant goats. Further researches are needed to determine the mechanism of garlic constituent action on feed efficiency and performance of ruminants.

Hope this is helpful. 

It seems to be effective for some worms in study earlier in thread and in this study too with does. I'm thinking there are other positive studies out there. Would just need to google.....

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Here is the link to the study I just mentioned:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4279642/


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Here is another positive study:
https://www.researchgate.net/public...n_Blood_Metabolites_and_Lactation_Performance


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Another study:
Last paragraph talks about no anemia issues. Study seemed positive as well:
http://www.doiserbia.nb.rs/img/doi/0354-4664/2009/0354-46640901135W.pdf


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Another study, I believe these studies are all different. The conclusion paragraph towards the end sure sounds positive:

http://bdvets.org/JAVAR/V2I3/b102_pp326-331.pdf


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

There are probably more studies. Google study garlic goats....
Hope this helps. Garlic is good stuff tho. For humans too. But I still use a bit of caution because it's newer stuff for my herd...

Tami


----------



## Jessica84

I'm gonna look like a crazy garlic lady! So if mine eat it like yours that's like 12 heads a day  I'm not seeing this going over well unless I can find someone that grows it and I can buy in bulk. But I guess any amount would be better then nothing if it really is that good for them which I'm thinking it is. But after my hellish year last year with my kids I think that would be a good place to really try it out, put it in their creep feeder......when they are finally born that is!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah I would start slow with your herd.....see how they like it. Some is better than nothing for sure! Yes that is alot of garlic....twelve heads! Costco is a great place to buy it....they sell it in bags.

I have a baby that is now 6 mo old and she loves garlic. It took her a bit to get used to the flavor but she loves it now.


----------



## AdamP

So mostly out of curiosity I offered some garlic to our 2 goats, both liked it and checked me out pretty thoroughly to make sure I wasn't hiding more of it. Great! I buy my garlic at Costco too, and we never finish a bag off before it starts sprouting.


----------



## billiejw89

My girls seem more "bright eyed" not sure if it's my imagination or we got something good going on here. They love their garlic!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Well Adam now you have a way to finish off your bags of garlic before they sprout! Lol
Thanks for sharing!! It's great stuff for sure!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh that's great to hear Billie! Mine are starting to be that way too! My wether who just had UC surgery seems like it's helping heal him. He's running around again! Lol


----------



## billiejw89

Fancy waiting for her garlic


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

LOL! She is adorable! Her look at you is like.....ummmmmm what ya waiting for? Where is my garlic!? lol. So adorable! Love goats!


----------



## billiejw89

Can I just say...
Garlic scented goat burps...
I almost died.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

yup its stinky. Lol


----------



## happybleats

> Garlic scented goat burps...
> I almost died.


yep..my kids say its gross... doesn't bother me :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## billiejw89

It's pretty rough... but they love their garlic so I guess I'll have to deal with it lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Lol. Yup they love their garlic!
Like us eating garlic and having garlic breath after some good garlic bread! Lol


----------



## luvmyherd

Garlic breath is bad but so is alfalfa breath. My boy burped Christmas tree the other day and it was delightful. Wish I lived in a pine forest.


----------



## olfart

Has anyone given garlic to a doe in milk? Does it affect the flavor of the milk? I read the article that said butter fat was reduced, but I saw no mention of flavor.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I give it in the morning after milking. I only milk once a day, in the morning. So do the garlic does flavor the milk, it's gone before milking.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I don't have milkers so thanks Suzanne for your post.....maybe someone else will chime in as well. Good question about milk and garlic. =)


----------



## happybleats

We notice no change in milk and we offer garlic daily....not noticed a difference in fat either


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh I was wondering about you Cathy! I thought you had milkers! That is good to know!

I have to tell you guys something! I have been giving garlic to my goats regularly for a little while....maybe a few wks. Last time I sent in a fecal was around Dec 1st. So it has been almost a month and half right? Can you guess what the difference was????? 

I just got back fecals yesterday!! And I am amazed! I only tested three this time.
One of my goats didn't really change at all in numbers this time. He had a few strongyle now where he didn't last time. But he also just had UC surgery in Dec. So lots of stress not being home etc. And even so he only has 50 Cocci and 25 Strongyle! I can't believe it! He hasn't been wormed since like 2015! 

Here is the difference with the others I tested:

Goat #1(no previous worming recently with chemicals) Reduction in Cocci: 350!! Total Cocci: 200 (had previously been 550)
Goat #2 (previously wormed once in early Dec) (I tested her a month ago due to high strongyle counts, she is only 6 mo old) Reduction in Cocci: 175 (was previously 275) Tricostrongyle reduction 25 (she had been 50).

So I realize my numbers are very low but I wanted to test them because I had bloodwork to send in too. I had a couple of them coughing and needed to rule out lungworm which they don't have. But thought well why don't I look at their worm counts and see if the garlic has changed anything. I think it did make a improvement! Thought I'd share!

I am going to continue it and see if it continues to make a difference!
Tami


----------



## olfart

Thanks for the replies! One of our goats loves garlic, the other four won't touch it, even when I put it in the pan with their food.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Well those four must not need garlic. Maybe they have a better immune system. Who knows?


----------



## happybleats

Some will bever get a taste for it...others will eat everone that hits the feeder. When i need one to have it..like it or not..i make a paste of garlic and olive oil..blend well and feed that ...sometimes i mix the paste in water to drench


----------



## quarteracreranch

I tried every trick possible to get my buck kid with mites to eat the garlic bulbs. I had the Tupperware dish and kept the papers on but he wouldn't have nothing to do with it. I put it in his grain and he ate around it. I also gave him a shot later of ivermectin. And a mixture of tea tree oil. Sprayed on his very scabby legs up to his knees and some on his scrotum. Any other suggestions.? Thank you all for your help.


----------



## ksalvagno

NuStock.


----------



## happybleats

To get the garlic in him..make a paste with garlic and olive oil..gice a tablspoon of paste then add water to drench. Can add ginger to the paste as well.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Or try drizzling raw honey on top of the garlic cloves in the container. 

Nustock works really good for mites! Karen is right. And it's natural. It's my go-to for mites. Just wear disposable gloves it's messy stuff.


----------



## odieclark

*By stock mites*



Buck Naked Boers said:


> Or try drizzling raw honey on top of the garlic cloves in the container.
> 
> Nustock works really good for mites! Karen is right. And it's natural. It's my go-to for mites. Just wear disposable gloves it's messy stuff.


Would nu stock work on hens?


----------



## odieclark

*Garlic goats & sheep?*



happybleats said:


> To get the garlic in him..make a paste with garlic and olive oil..gice a tablspoon of paste then add water to drench. Can add ginger to the paste as well.


Cathy have you used garlic with your sheep?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

It's a cream so not sure. I'm not a chicken person. There might be some here that would know tho.


----------



## happybleats

> Cathy have you used garlic with your sheep?


we no longer have sheep but yes, you can use garlic with sheep...there is research on using garlic barrier in sheep...


----------



## Jessica84

Hopefully that goes with alpacas as well because it's my alpaca that is eating the garlic. I even stopped forcing it down that sickly doe since she's really not sickly any more and cut one up and put it in her grain and this is what I got in the morning 








And yes I know her poop isn't normal I accidentally gave her a little to much corn oil in her grain :/ she's over it already


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Lol! Yikes!!!


----------



## happybleats

LOL...snooty little thing lol


----------



## Jessica84

She really is and after all she put me threw I welcome it


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Lol. Well she has bounced back and that's a huge blessing! Your a good mama to her Jessica!


----------



## Jessica84

thank you


----------



## flatmountain

I've been giving this to my dogs for ages. Interesting. Just tried the raw cloves and my one goat ate like candy. The other ate but hesitantly. But I wonder if one could add the granulated to their food or if the raw cloves are better.

edit: oops meant to post a link. https://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bug-off-garlic-horses/all-natural-horse-supplements


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't see why you couldn't use it.


----------



## Luvgoats!

I use garlic a lot too if my chickens get sick but I've never tried it on goats. I think it's a great idea! Does it affect the taste of their milk?


----------



## goat girls

Luvgoats! said:


> Does it affect the taste of their milk?


Yes! I had to discard the milk for 72 hours before it tasted "right"


----------



## Luvgoats!

Alright thanks. Then I'll just try it when they're not giving any milk


----------



## mariarose

You can go ahead and try it for yourself, many of us are not seeing that kind of taste change


----------



## billiejw89

I was just thinking about this thread the other day. Nice to see it pop up again! I won a gift card to a farm supply store and I picked up a bucket of dry minced garlic. The goats like it but they don't seem to enjoy it as much as the fresh cloves. I plan on planting garlic this year so I won't need to buy it. I really see a difference in my herd.


----------



## Jubillee

Read through this and went out and gave ours some cloves of raw garlic. Left the skin so it was crunchy. Once one ate it, the others were beating me down to get it. Threw some in their mineral bowl and that was gone shortly after. I knew garlic was good for them but didn't know how I was going to get it in them. So glad they will just eat it raw!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Mine sometimes will and sometimes won't eat it. They took a bit of training but they mostly eat it now


----------



## odieclark

What are the differences you have seen?

How much garlic do you give them?


----------



## camooweal

My Anglo Nubians have been getting apple cider vinegar/garlic added to their water but after reading this, we're going to dig up some bulbs and see how they go!
camooweal


----------



## groovyoldlady

My 3 healthy goats love raw garlic. My "needy" goat (the one that could really USE some garlic in her diet) gives me the I-know-you're-trying-to-poison-me!look whenever I offer it to her!


----------



## wifeof1

I put a pinch of garlic in the bucket feeder for my bottle babies once a week for coccidosis prevention. They seem to not notice it at all.


----------



## camooweal

Hubby dug up a garlic - quite a big one - and I spread five cloves along the length of their feed trough that afternoon. Two of the seven does, a mother and 2 year old daughter, each picked a clove up and were chewing on it then phhhhhtttttttttt into the trough it went! The other does kept sniffing, mouthing and pushing the cloves around so some interest at least.

We went to town this morning and bought some garlic, smaller bulbs (with roots on), and we'll try them again. May do better with smaller cloves to start with?

camooweal


----------



## MamaJenDSP

I’d read here about the garlic last year some time. The girls kept coming up with slight worminess and some cocci. So I figured hey what the heck. Last fecal they were all clear. I just give a few cloves every month or so. I noticed they take it if they need it or leave it if they don’t.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

camooweal said:


> Hubby dug up a garlic - quite a big one - and I spread five cloves along the length of their feed trough that afternoon. Two of the seven does, a mother and 2 year old daughter, each picked a clove up and were chewing on it then phhhhhtttttttttt into the trough it went! The other does kept sniffing, mouthing and pushing the cloves around so some interest at least.
> 
> We went to town this morning and bought some garlic, smaller bulbs (with roots on), and we'll try them again. May do better with smaller cloves to start with?
> 
> camooweal


Mine did that at first also. They get used to it after a while. Smaller cloves may help.


----------



## Blessedfarmwife

Very interesting about garlic...I would like to try this as well...
Can I give garlic to does 1 week away from kidding? What about the one I am milking? Will it affect the milk we consume? Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You can give it to your pregnant does. And the ones you're milking. It might flavor the milk, but I've never had problem with it. Maybe try it on one doe and see. If you only milk once a day, give the garlic right after milking. Then the taste will be out of the milk by the next time you milk.


----------



## Blessedfarmwife

Super idea to give right after milking just in case of flavor change! Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You are welcome


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Hey guys! I know this is an old thread, but I am gonna try to start giving my 11 goats daily garlic, and the pregnant ones daily vit C as well. I looked up ways to give garlic to goats, and this thread came up... So here I am! 
This morning I crushed up garlic and put it in a mixture of applesauce and molasses. 2 out of 11 goats ate it. I have, in the past, made a mixture of equal parts of molasses, peanut butter, and flour, which makes a dough like treat. Then i mix crushed garlic in with it. They actually like it but, I don't like making the stuff because it makes a mess... so that's out, lol
I have never tried giving whole cloves with the paper on them, so i will try doing that tomorrow, and if that doesnt work, then i will definatley put honey or molasses on them. i think that'll do it. 
Thank yall!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Hey guys! I know this is an old thread, but I am gonna try to start giving my 11 goats daily garlic, and the pregnant ones daily vit C as well. I looked up ways to give garlic to goats, and this thread came up... So here I am!
> This morning I crushed up garlic and put it in a mixture of applesauce and molasses. 2 out of 11 goats ate it. I have, in the past, made a mixture of equal parts of molasses, peanut butter, and flour, which makes a dough like treat. Then i mix crushed garlic in with it. They actually like it but, I don't like making the stuff because it makes a mess... so that's out, lol
> I have never tried giving whole cloves with the paper on them, so i will try doing that tomorrow, and if that doesnt work, then i will definatley put honey or molasses on them. i think that'll do it.
> Thank yall!


https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/spillin-the-beans-my-favorite-healer-garlic-for-goats.204743/


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

So, i had 4 goats eat whole, plain cloves with the paper on it, and the rest of them ate it when i coated it with molasses and a splash of ACV they loved it. I never thought they would eat whole cloves! I am actually surprised! My mind is blown! A few of them were kinda suspicious, but they finally ate it! WOOHOO! I went to HEB yesterday (a texas grocery store chain) and got 6 heads of garlic for 53 cents each! This is exciting!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 I was looking for that thread last night, but i couldn't find it! I am gonna have to type all of that up and put it in my goat binder! You should put all of those on your blog! i looked for it there and still couldnt find it!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good info.


----------



## TCOLVIN

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> So, i had 4 goats eat whole, plain cloves with the paper on it, and the rest of them ate it when i coated it with molasses and a splash of ACV they loved it. I never thought they would eat whole cloves! I am actually surprised! My mind is blown! A few of them were kinda suspicious, but they finally ate it! WOOHOO! I went to HEB yesterday (a texas grocery store chain) and got 6 heads of garlic for 53 cents each! This is exciting!


How do you put the molasses on the clove. I tried it one time and they would only smell and run off. It was a sticky mess to throw away.


----------



## TCOLVIN

TCOLVIN said:


> How do you put the molasses on the clove. I tried it one time and they would only smell and run off. It was a sticky mess to throw away.


Will they eat it every day when you put the molasses and ACV or just the one day? Mind are very picky about what goes in their mouth.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> @NigerianDwarfOwner707 I was looking for that thread last night, but i couldn't find it! I am gonna have to type all of that up and put it in my goat binder! You should put all of those on your blog! i looked for it there and still couldnt find it!


I know! It's in my list of things to do!


----------



## odieclark

Love it! We planted garlic. What is your logic for using it? Keep up. I am following too and hoping what’s planted grows. lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

TCOLVIN said:


> How do you put the molasses on the clove. I tried it one time and they would only smell and run off. It was a sticky mess to throw away.


I put molasses in a little plastic container with some ACV in it, then put the whole clove in it and coat the whole clove. I wear gloves, so i can finish up feeding without having to wash my hands



TCOLVIN said:


> Will they eat it every day when you put the molasses and ACV or just the one day? Mind are very picky about what goes in their mouth.


Mine eat it every day, but you could just take a bit of the molasses/ACV mixture out there and see if they lick it up. Mine do!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

odieclark said:


> What is your logic for using it?


@NigerianDwarfOwner707 and @happybleats would love to explain, and would explain it better than me!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

odieclark said:


> Love it! We planted garlic. What is your logic for using it? Keep up. I am following too and hoping what's planted grows. lol


Go read through this whole thread and you'll find the answer: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/spillin-the-beans-my-favorite-healer-garlic-for-goats.204743/ First post sums it up well.


----------



## odieclark

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Go read through this whole thread and you'll find the answer: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/spillin-the-beans-my-favorite-healer-garlic-for-goats.204743/ First post sums it up well.


Thank you! Reading more and making plans! Hoping to use on goats and sheep!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I have one goat with immune system that always needs boosting in winter. Garlic is a daily add on to his hay and a whole carrot sliced up. He gets that all first thing in the morning. He’s doing great. I think it helps. Also give my goats A&D shot twice in winter/spring timeframe. Especially colored goats need this. Per my vet.


----------



## odieclark

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I have one goat with immune system that always needs boosting in winter. Garlic is a daily add on to his hay and a whole carrot sliced up. He gets that all first thing in the morning. He's doing great. I think it helps. Also give my goats A&D shot twice in winter/spring timeframe. Especially colored goats need this. Per my vet.


So colored goats meaning, those that are all brown, instead of just the head part?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes. By colored I mean lots of color. I have Boers so anyone who’s not a traditional needs vitA/D for sure. But I give two shots during the winter/early spring. Boosts their systems during the winter.


----------



## odieclark

Thank you


----------



## odieclark

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Yes. By colored I mean lots of color. I have Boers so anyone who's not a traditional needs vitA/D for sure. But I give two shots during the winter/early spring. Boosts their systems during the winter.


Do you use Replamin?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I have used replamin in the past.


----------



## odieclark

Us too. Our coats are looking rough again so giving it another whirl!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah Replamin is a great product!


----------



## odieclark

Started on it again❤


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah it’s great for them! Especially with the crazy back and forth cold and warm weather this time of year. I think it helps with coughs.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Yes! 3 of my does have coughs, and all of them have a runny nose! It was like 70 degrees out yesterday, and todays high is 50!
I need to get them back on garlic!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah we are having crazy weather here too....definately garlic season! Hope your goats get well soon!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Thanks!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

You’re welcome!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Yes! 3 of my does have coughs, and all of them have a runny nose! It was like 70 degrees out yesterday, and todays high is 50!
> I need to get them back on garlic!


I tell ya, every time I try to back off garlic to see how they do, I've had a few issues pop up here and there. I just feel better having them on it all
the time and they are so healthy when on a good regimen.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah garlic is amazing stuff! For humans and our animals!


----------



## Marsha H.

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Hi Friends!
> We try to keep our herd healthy. I'm always trying to learn natural and cost effective ways to help them stay healthy. We've had a much colder than normal winter so far. I have been using garlic with my herd. And I'm finding really great stuff happening because of it! I have one goat who had lungworm. But then was testing negative and yet he kept coughing. It was driving me crazy! Lol. I started breaking up a whole large head of garlic and breaking apart all the individual cloves. Not taking skins off. (They love the crunchy skins) I put them in a plastic container and take them to the barn in the morning. They know when they need it. Sometimes one or more of them with stick their noses in the air. Other times they gobble them up. Depends on each goat and their preference each day.
> 
> The goat with the cough.....his cough seems like it's gone!!
> He has been gobbling them up most mornings. He has a bit of a low immune system as well. This seems to be giving him the boost he needs.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you. Also in another goat that had worm issues her numbers have gone down. So I am going to compare when I do fecals for the whole herd next time I plan to compare with my prior fecal test (prior to starting the garlic with my herd). I'm anxious to see what it will show.
> 
> Please share your experiences. How do you use garlic? How much do you give? Do you give it daily? What are the benefits you have seen?? Anxious to hear your experiences with using garlic with your goats!
> 
> Tami


Does feeding garlic to dairy goats effect the taste of the milk?


----------



## Tanya

Not that I know of. Other herbs do. Garlic is a welcome antibiotic.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Garlic is really good stuff. Works well for a lot of things.


----------



## GoatJoy

Wow I have never heard of this, going to give it a try. But does it make their milk taste off? I have heard of onions making the milk taste onion-ey


----------



## Tanya

I have never heatd of their milk tasting garlicy....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I've never noticed a difference in the milk taste!


----------



## leanabarger173

Can I use granulated garlic as a top dressing for the feed


----------



## ksalvagno

You can. Fresh is best but that will be ok.


----------



## Tom Colvin

leanabarger173 said:


> Can I use granulated garlic as a top dressing for the feed


I won’t use the processed garlic. The additives and the value of the working parts of the garlic are lost when cut up and not use in 15 minutes. If you are trying to feed fresh garlic bulbs then you have to first accumulate the goats to it. Some will grab it quickly some takes a few days. I first start out with creamy Jiff peanut butter. Just carry about 4-5 tablespoons of peanut butter with no garlic. Dip your finger in a little and offer it to all that will take it. Some will,some won’t. After 3-4 days of this , take fresh garlic and break up the bulb in to cloves. Remove loose skins. Carry same amount of peanut butter and dip a clove into it and offer it. Once they start taking it, most all of them will take you down to get it. How do I know? I carry 5 large bulbs in my pocket to the pens and break up and dip and feed to about 12 head of grown Nannie’s. I do this for a week, then about 3 days out of the week kinda spread out. After about a month, you can carry it in your pocket when you go to pasture and they will come to you and eat the cloves without peanut butter. I have set a limit on how many one goat can have, the limit is 4 whole cloves. I have even had one or two they will grab one out of your pocket (the whole bulb) and run with it and eat the whole thing if another don’t take it from her and finish it off. Like I said, accumulate the goats to peanut butter, then add the cloves dipped in peanut butter. If your patient it will work. I buy two bags at Walmart and feed, last me about a month. Feed the fresh in whole uncut cloves. It works and you get the immune builder your looking for. Just my dimes worth.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

leanabarger173 said:


> Can I use granulated garlic as a top dressing for the feed


Absolutely not. I know it's easy, I wish LOL. But once garlic is dried (actually, even once it's been cut and left out for some time) many, if not all, of the nutritional benefits are lost. You need fresh, raw garlic.



ksalvagno said:


> You can. Fresh is best but that will be ok.


Fresh is not just best, it is what is effective. Granulated garlic is safe, sure, but don't get the false idea that it will do the same job, or even anything close.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

However most of us don’t have fresh garlic year round. We buy it from the store. Or like us have some on the back porch from the harvest still. But it’s still been sitting for awhile. It cold outside so I figure that’s the best freshest option for them right now.


----------

